# Has anyone tried...



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/ products?

Specifically, I'm getting low on Prime and have had some problems w/ slime build up on Eclipse and Whisper type filters. DrTim's (Dr. Tim Hovanic) has a line of products often touted these days by the Bailey Brothers (PetFishTalk.com) including Waste-Away (heterotrophic bacteria that are supposed to seriously chow down on slimy and solid waste commonly found in tanks) and AquaCleanse water conditioner.

Prime is not compatible w/ Waste-Away but AquaCleanse is. The drawback I see w/ AquaCleanse is that it's dilute compared to Prime (5mL to treat 10g instead of Prime's 1mL/10g).

I'm interested in Waste-Away but I'd like to know if anyone else has used it (and AquaCleanse) in a planted tank before I try it out.

I've searched AC and APC - Dr. Tim is mentioned as a speaker at a COAST meeting but his products are not.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Nobody?!?

OK - I emailed DrTim's Aquatics and they corrected one of the assertions above (that I heard elsewhere) - that Prime can cause problems w/ their products, not true as long as you don't go overboard.



> Waste-Away is NOT incompatible with Prime, I don't know where you got that information. Perhaps your source is confusing One and Only Live Nitrifying Bacteria with Waste-Away. Furthermore, you can use Prime with One and Only but you should not overdose the Prime.


Also, I asked them about using AquaCleanse and Waste-Away in planted tanks -



> AquaCleanse and Waste-Away will work fine in a planted freshwater tanks. In fact, the plants will probably do better when using Waste-Away because the Waste-Away beneficial bacteria breakdown organics into substances the plants can use for growth.


----------

